# JS Bach - Minuet in G (Classical Guitar)



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi everyone !!, I want to share with yours my last cover. It's a JS Bach - Minuet in G. 

I hope you like it, and if you have any question, please write a comment.

Thanks so much


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

sakuarius102 said:


> Hi everyone !!, I want to share with yours my last cover.


Last as in final? Or last as in most recent?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for posting this video. 

Congratulations on your playing...very impressive!

That composition certainly has stood the test of time.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

zontar said:


> Last as in final? Or last as in most recent?


 Thanks for your comment, well I'm spanish and my english is very bad (like a kid). When I said "my last cover" I wanted tell "most recent".

Next week I will upload another classic piece


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

sakuarius102 said:


> Thanks for your comment, well I'm spanish and my english is very bad (like a kid). When I said "my last cover" I wanted tell "most recent".
> 
> Next week I will upload another classic piece


I was hoping that's what you meant...


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice job.


----------



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

Dorian2 said:


> Nice job.


 Thanks for your comment Dorin !!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

That is beautiful!

Another adventure into finger picking! I have always loved this song! I think maybe I might give this a go! I would love a rock n roll version of this! A rockified version.


----------



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

Lola said:


> That is beautiful!
> 
> Another adventure into finger picking! I have always loved this song! I think maybe I might give this a go! I would love a rock n roll version of this! A rockified version.


Thanks Lola, is a modest version, but I'm happy with it. I apreciatte your comment ;-)


----------

